# Adding to the Flock



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I know for many of you out west increasing a flock size by 150 sheep is not a lot, but here in New England it is. I am running into the issue of finding a ranch willing to sell 150 breeding stock ewes. I tried a few ranches that had 3000 plus sheep or so, but so far all I can get is 30 or so sheep. My standards are low as I am a commercial flock, but I hoped to make a single run out west and grab as many ewes as I could in one stop instead of making a 7 ranch stops for the same number of sheep.

Corriedales

Montadales

Hampshires

I have not had much luck with Suffolk unfortunately, but I don't need anything registered of course, 1-6 years old...as I said, rather low standards.

Anyone have some ideas on how to find a ranch willing to sell some sheep?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

watch classifieds, both online and ones in ag publications. Talk to order buyers or find a sale barn that has a sheep sale. Only sale barn I know of around here that has a sheep sale very often is in Faith SD.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I will assume that you are looking for wool sheep as the three you mentioned are such. But you said your standards were low, so I have to ask if you would be interested in hair sheep such as katahdin? Might have a line on @150 of 'em if you're so inclined.

73, Mark


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Sorry, we tried Katadins and it just did not work. Here the Muslim Population is growing and they consider Katadin's "goats" and not sheep and the price reflects it, if you can even get rid of them.

If I sound ungrateful, I do not intend to be, just woolies have been more profitable on our farm typically.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Nope, not sounding ungreatful at all. HERE, hair (aka meat sheep) sheep are starting to bring a premium (so my buyer tells me), and goats fetch even more. 2.15 for lambs and @3.00 for goat kids.
I'm too proud for goats, but my self-esteem is low enough for hair sheep 

73, Mark


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I could help you find some. Buddy of mine just got a semi load of suffolk/hamp type sheep in from minnesota. What size lambs are you marketing? 60-80 pounds or fat lambs at around 120lbs? I'd assume 60-70-80 lbs since your at the muslim market....let me know.

Yeah, much better market here for wooled sheep than hair as well.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

No, No, no...I was looking for breeding stock ewes. They don't have to be lambs at all. Not really looking for culls, gummers or diseased sheep of course; just something to build my flock up.

We might be interested!!


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Rutted, Yeah I realize you don't want lambs....you want stock ewes. I was curious what size you'd be feeding the lambs out to. I can't speak for my friend, but I think most of those large-frame commercial ewes are running $200/hd on average.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah that is what I am finding too. I am in talks with a sheep ranch out in MT that has 300 gummers for 70-140 per sheep which is a gamble, but might net me enough lambs in a year or two to make it worthwhile??? Still I must figure in transporting them from there to here which is roughly $5000?

I love my sheep (well not like that, I have a beautiful wife actually), its just unlike beef, with sheep you must calculate everything right down to the penny in order to make things pencil out.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree with the penciling out. IMHO, western ewes (Rambouillet, targee, etc.) very rarely work coming east of the Mississippi in a pasture system. It's a matter of good feet...a white foot versus a black foot. Western ewes have a soft hoof while most of the smaller, black footed breeds (cheviot, texel, etc.) thrive in the humid enviroment. I've seen some production Dorset and Polypay flocks do pretty well along the East Coast but they're under intensive management. But anyways...getting off subject too much...I'll see you a PM with my mate's name and number  He's a good guy to work with to find you some stock. Cheers.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey thanks, I saw his name when I was checking around for sheep and PA is a lot shorter than MT that is for sure, and many trucks go to New Holland so they are in the state at least should I need some trucked up here.

I had Western White Face (also called Montadales) at one time, and liked them except:

1. They seemed to give only singles a lot

2. They were very flighty (skittish)

3. It was IMPOSSIBLE to finding Rams for my ewes East of the Mississippi!!

Thanks for your friends name! I'll give him a call.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I copy. Not many Montadales eastern US anymore...not sure if it's because they don't work on this side or they just never caught on. I sheared a 100hd mob of montadales in western PA this spring but they were poorly managed. Hope you and him can find some good ones for a fair price! Cheers!


----------

